# Power Query Crashing Excel



## nrodrigues23 (Jun 14, 2021)

I am currently trying to use power query for a very small dataset (the file size is 250KB and the dataset is roughly 150 rows x 35 columns).  I have made a table out of the data and every time I try to launch power query, excel opens the window and goes into "Not responding" mode forever.  I have to restart excel every time and can never actually use power query.  I have talked to my IT team and they have updated/repaired excel on numerous occasions but it still does not work.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RoryA (Jun 14, 2021)

Can you load PQ in another workbook, or does it not work in any workbooks?


----------



## nrodrigues23 (Jun 14, 2021)

If I take the same table and paste values into a different workbook, it will allow me to use power query.  I've tried to move the file into a separate workbook but it has a lot of lookups (within the workbook) that populate the table.  As soon as I start adding any of the functionality to the workbook.  Power Query stops responding again.  I've tried just about everything. There are no links to external workbooks that I know of but it appears that there is some type of corrupt connection within this workbook


----------



## RoryA (Jun 15, 2021)

Can you post the workbook somewhere for us to have a look at? Since it appears to be an issue specific to that workbook, it's going to be hard to troubleshoot without seeing the file, I suspect.


----------

